# DC 2.0k



## GoldRiver (Mar 16, 2020)

After 3 months, some impressions:

- It looks good fwiw.
-Its heavy and built well
-made in USA
- runs cool
-powerful, dynamic and punchy
-underrated! 3 ohms at 1k watts clean
-Bass knob LED is BRIGHT and doesnt gradually change the bass like it should
-its a bit pricey, I think it should be $100 less

Driving 12W7 3 ohm load 






google images thanks
Specs:





DC Audio - 2.0k


DC Car Audio 2.0k amplifier




www.dcsoundlab.com


----------



## GoldRiver (Mar 16, 2020)

Previous amp was a phoenix gold M100. Class AB.
So how do they compare?
Obviously the 2.0k is louder.
But the 2.0k also goes lower, hits faster, faster transients.
You can feel the M100 load up and release. It feels organic. There is a nice roundness and smoothness to the sound. It is more analog. But it can color the sound a bit much. Vinyl vs CD.
And it cant hit as hard and fast as the DC class D.
Interesting to hear these two amps. 
If I was listening to some laid back well recorded music, give me the M100.
But thats not why I own a sub. So for me, the DC wins. It slams fast, hard and clean. 
Is it better than a cheap chinese amp? I think so. $300 better? Maybe not. But Ive had 0 issues. 0 noise. 0 heat. And that wattage! 

Do not forget this thing is cranking out 1k clean watts into a 3 ohm load with no heat issues. That is some serious power for an amp rated at 2k at 1 ohm.


----------



## rxh0272 (Jul 26, 2020)

I've been checking out this amp. Is it Korean built? And, now that you've had it for a while, how is it still?


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

It is Korean built. I have one bnib if you are interested.


----------



## rxh0272 (Jul 26, 2020)

No thanks. Not at this time anyway.


----------

